# Okay, so a couple of fish have pop-eye. I dose Melafix - they get worse.



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Are u sure it's not the co2 causing the water to be to acid?

Just a question tho.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Melafix is junk. Pop eye is a bacterial infection and I would use a true antibiotic to treat it.

What are your water parameters? Pop eye is often caused by poor water quality.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't use melafix to cure especially with labyrinth fish.


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm the only one that likes melefix? What is best?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

CatSoup said:


> I'm the only one that likes melefix? What is best?


Well, it's being sold as a cure all. It's not. Treat the specific illness with correct meds. There is no cure all.


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

mistergreen said:


> Well, it's being sold as a cure all. It's not. Treat the specific illness with correct meds. There is no cure all.


I meant as an antibiotic, what is best to use? 
I have had good luck with using melafix to help heal torn fins when my fish get too feisty with each other. They really do seem to regen faster than without.


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Are u sure it's not the co2 causing the water to be to acid?
> 
> Just a question tho.


I'm not running co2 in this tank (or any of em)



wendyjo said:


> Melafix is junk. Pop eye is a bacterial infection and I would use a true antibiotic to treat it.
> 
> What are your water parameters? Pop eye is often caused by poor water quality.


It says it treats pop-eye, sorry of my ignorance, but what should I use? 

I haven't tested this tank but I'm assuming (I know what they say about assuming) it's close to my main tank because I use 100% tap water on all my tanks. I do water changes 1-2 times a week on this tank of 50% or more. (and of course I use Prime)



mistergreen said:


> Don't use melafix to cure especially with labyrinth fish.


And why not? Inform me of what I should use to cure pop-eye specifically.



mistergreen said:


> Well, it's being sold as a cure all. It's not. Treat the specific illness with correct meds. There is no cure all.


Correct meds, what are they? When something says it treats pop-eye how am I supposed to know "it's junk"?

I also bought ParaGuard today to treat my shrimp for their bacterial infection. Should I use that instead?


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

shrimpedout said:


> And why not? Inform me of what I should use to cure pop-eye specifically.


It somehow damages their labyrinth systems. Supposedly you can use half the recommended dosage for things like gourami and betta. They have Bettafix specifically for labyrinth fish, but I have heard that it is just a lower dose of the same. I have never dealt with pop-eye, so hopefully someone else will chime in on what to use.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

CatSoup said:


> I have had good luck with using melafix to help heal torn fins when my fish get too feisty with each other. They really do seem to regen faster than without.


yeah. it's good for that but not to treat serious infections, definitely not popeye.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

shrimpedout said:


> And why not? Inform me of what I should use to cure pop-eye specifically.


popeye info
http://thegab.org/Illness-and-Treatment/what-is-wrong-with-my-fish.html#Popeye


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

Well.....

I still don't know. Maybe I need more surface agitation. Maybe it's one of the many bacterial infections, maybe I need to do more water changes.

Whatever it is, I still don't know what to treat it with.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Did you remove your carbon


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a list of meds that should treat pop eye if it's caused by a bacterial infection.

Mardel Maracyn Two
API Fungus Cure
Tetra Fungus Guard
API Furan 2

Melafix is more of an antiseptic, not a true antibiotic. Using Melafix for a bacterial infections is like treating an infected tooth with mouthwash.


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't see why these companies feel the need to outright lie to their customers.

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

In the article I linked, it says to feed antibacterial food. It's best for internal infections.

I don't think there are any regulations on 'natural' cure fish meds so they can get away with the claims.


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

Isn't it falsely advertising your product though? Meh what do I know...

Can that antibacterial food be found at PetSmart/Co?

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Petsmart may have it - Petco doesn't carry real meds anymore. I would still get another type of antibiotic as well because I've never been able to get a fish to eat the medicated foods, even when soaked in bloodworm broth.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.angelsplus.com/MedsParasite.htm

I've used these products here and they work (HTH)

feeding medicated flake there are instructions on the site, following them is important.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You can mix in a *small* amount of of the antibacterial into its favorite foods. Too much and they'll spit it out.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

wendyjo said:


> I've never been able to get a fish to eat the medicated foods, even when soaked in bloodworm broth.


Me neither although there's a gel medicated food that I hear works but I haven't seen it in stores, maybe online somewhere.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The best all around med I've found for popeye symptoms is metronidazole.
Problem is it kills all bacteria so it kills the cycle used as a solution treatment.
The majority of fish can go weeks without eating and not show ill effect from it.
3-4 days without food and fish will eat shredded cardboard.
Steve has noted in great detail how to feed his medicated flake to reach the needed dosing level.

good luck to the fish


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

wendyjo said:


> Melafix is more of an antiseptic, not a true antibiotic. Using Melafix for a bacterial infections is like treating an infected tooth with mouthwash.


Excellent analogy


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

Really wish i knew this stuff before grabbing it :/

---
Get shrimped out!


----------

